# Snuggles or No Snuggles... that's the question.



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

So I'm getting the idea a lot of people don't sleep with their cats. So I'm up for a poll. Who sleeps with their fluffies and who doesn't and why?

I sleep with my cats. I love the company of a warm cat against my legs while I'm asleep. I love waking up to a cat in my face meowing (though in the moment I'm like GET AWAY PINKY I HAVE FIVE MORE MINUTES!) 

I especially love when my cats wait for my alarm to go off and then are on me like white on rice. It's nice to know someone wants to see your face in the mornings. :cat3

So what about you guys? Do you snuggle your kitties, or prefer to sleep alone?


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

I'll check up on this in the morning. I'm going to go snuggle my fluffy, oh and my fiance too, I guess >_> I'm awaiting your replies, I hope I get a few.


----------



## Azumia (Jan 31, 2012)

Both my kitties sleep in my bed, much to my boyfriend's dismay since he's allergic. XD

Nerine, my oldest, sleeps on my pillow right next to my head, and has been doing it ever since I got her at 8 weeks old. She hogs almost the whole pillow now so I always end up moving my head based on where she's laying. ^^

Talulah, my kitten, doesn't always lay in the same place. On the rare occasion Nerine isn't cuddling with me, Talulah lays on my pillow. Otherwise, she usually lays either next to me or down by my feet. 

Normally any kind of noise keeps me awake, but I find the purring to be quite soothing. xD


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Lickorish usually sleeps at the foot of my bed. Squeek does about half the time. They like to stay on the duvet, so if its warm and I have it folded down, they stay at the foot of the bed. If I have to pull it up, they come up next to me. they don't cuddle with me though, just each other.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

My cats sleep on the bed with me when they want to. They tend to snuggle in behind my legs.
I currently have one foster `who likes to sleep on my head


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

My kitty doesn’t sleep with me. The only reason is my boyfriend. He doesn’t want her to. And he moves a lot while he sleeps, I would be scared that he will crush her in a sleep one day.8O

But otherwise she is allowed to be in bed whenever she wants. She just knows when the sleep time is and leaves the bed and goes to sleep in the living room. Of course, she pays us occasional night visits sometimes.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I am half and half. I let my cats to sleep with me on weekends, but not weekdays. They always want a LOT of affections around 4-5am. During weekdays, I need to get enough sleep to keep up with my work. On weekends however, I can afford being woken up in the mid of night, because I can sleep till noon =D 

Also I don't want to make it a habit of them sleeping with me. If in the future, for any reason they are no longer allowed to spend night in my bedroom, it wouldn't be too painful to change for both me and them.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

My cats don't like to sleep on my bed. They prefer their own cat beds or cat tent. Sometimes I wish they would come over for a nap, but I'm afraid I'd crush them if I turned around in my sleep.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

The Greatest Love Of All: for my formerly semi-feral cat to sleep with me, usually in between my legs because I have a single bed. I'm berefit until she joins me.


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

I wish Callie would sleep with me, but she sleeps with my mom instead. 
My cat, Sylvester used to sleep with me (but if I moved he would attack my legs. lol), and we had another cat, Tiffany, who used to sleep above my head on my pillow. :luv


----------



## CindyG (Jul 5, 2011)

My cat kind of sleeps with me...she comes up by pillow so I can stroke her belly. But after about 5 minutes she's down! Then when I wake up she's back, leering over me, tapping me with her paw to wake up! Also, if I get up in the middle of the night, she's by legs! I don't like all the fur in my face, but I do like the purr!!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Banjo doesnt usually sleep with me, although I love when he does. Once I woke up with him on the pillow next to my head. He usually comes to see me when my alarm goes off. Its actually good because I hate getting up in the morning and I usually hit snooze 3 or 4 times, so he motivates me to get up. This morning was really nice, he woke me up by purring in my ear and giving me headbutts:luv


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Both of mine sleep with me. MowMow sleeps under my cheek like a pillow and Shepherd Book sleeps draped across my hip.

Lots of times MowMow doesn't come to bed when I do. He stays on the couch but at some point very early morning he joins me and pokes at my face with his nose until I move and make room for him. I don't mind being woken up, I snuzzle at his fur and we give each other nose kisses and I fall right back to sleep. Mine don't usually wake me up in the mornings. I usually wake before the alarm and spend a few minutes snuzzling and kissing on MOwMow and petting Shepherd until the alarm. Then we all get up together.

When SO is here overnight MowMow sleeps either between our pillows or between his legs.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Toby always slept with me, snuggled up to my chest.

Ridley often does, but not every night. He tends to sleep on the pillow next to me though. Or lay on my head :lol:


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Sometimes Harli sleeps at the foot of the bed. Sometimes Lily jumps up for a snuggle; or wants to get under the covers and then leaves after a couple mnutes. I think they both actually prefer their own beds. I probably move around in my sleep and that makes them leave.


----------



## Beth_Laubenthal (Oct 24, 2011)

I allow my cats to decide what they want to do. Phantom always sleeps with me. I sometimes find Mooch in bed with me. Rarely Patches. Sometimes all three of them are in bed with me when I wake up. But, when I get up, it's treats or a trip to the floor. Spoiled brats.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Mine sleep with me unless my BF is over. then the door is closed, no kitties allowed.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Meme used to sleep against my back and in the mourning I'd be on the edge and she'd be in the middle.
Samantha always spent lots of time with me in bed but as soon as I turned out the lights she'd go to one of her spot.
Chiquita will visit several times during the night, if I get up to use the bathroom when I get back she'll jump up, lately she's taken to getting under the covers but she's a fidgeter, she'll lay down for a few minutes then get up and leave.


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

Emmy sleeps with me. When I first got her I closed the bedroom door at night so that she couldn't get to the rats cage while I was sleeping, but now that I know she can be left unsupervised around them and everyone is still alive and she has taken up a habit of waking me up at 6am I leave my bedroom door open, but she still sleeps with me. I think. She is there when I fall asleep and there when I wake-up so it seems like she is sleeping with me. She likes to sleep either right up against my face or against the back of my legs or against my stomach depending on how I'm sleeping.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Four of my six cats sleep with me! Graybee and Nicky sleep on top of the covers 
and RoundFace and Ella sleep curled up next to me under the covers. Nicky and 
Graybee take turns sleeping on top of me on my back. 

It's very crowded because I just have a double bed and being a chunky person 
I take up quite a bit of the space myself without adding in 4 cats!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Gracie slept in the next room by herself when she was a kitten, then suddenly decided to sleep on the bed with us when she was about a year old. 

She will still occasionally fall asleep in the family room on the sofa or the woolly chair but when we wake up she is always with us. 

 Fran


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

our cats sleep in the bedroom, cat beds and tents on the the floor, for the most part some sleep up on the bed every night and some just for a while.. alot depends on who is on the bed to start with and the temp in the house.. during a winter power outage they all were on the bed all night!!! our now gone tinker cat slept on my ankles for 14 years, not because she liked me, but she knew were I was and couldn't be caught sleeping with me awake!!!(worst part was I grabbed her out of shelter, 1pm on a saturday, it was her last day and the shelter closed at 3pm) emma is at my pillow every morning 6am purring me awake..


----------



## heatherhunny (Feb 11, 2012)

one of my three cats will sleep with me every night. as soon as i lay down Ratus will jump on my chest and curl up. though some how every morning i wake up with his back half on my pillow next to my head and the rest of him stretched over my shoulder or neck. as for the other two Abby and Alley prefer their pet beds.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

The day they get up at dawn and go hunt for their keep, they can sleep wherever they please. As things are now, with me being the chicken-breast winner, they pay with keeping me warm at night.


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes, My kitty love sleeping with me, she even has her own fluffy blanket :3nekitty


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

Mine are allowed and encouraged!  Billy will sleep with me and my boyfriend all night, sometimes getting up to sit on top of us like his own personal bed. (My boyfriend hates this but I love it! I think it's comfortable. And Billy is so huge that I'm not worried about squishing him.) Johnboy will come for a cuddle or sleep at the end of the bed if he ever feels like it. Missy and Georgie kind of find their own places but sometimes decide to sleep between us.

I've heard that sleeping with cats decreases your quality of sleep, but I've experienced the opposite. I find their presence comforting and find it hard to sleep without them.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

It is a kitty highway on my bed through out the night! It often starts out with Simba laying between my husband and I meowing if we stop rubbing his head. This will go on for about 10-15 minutes then he gets down. 

Next it is Bob's turn to come up and insist on love. He makes biscuits and head buts me until he has had enough. He will then sleep down by my legs off and on during the night. Gracie is another who lays by my legs, or between them on the rare occasion that I sleep on my back.

Missy comes up and lays next to me with her head on the pillow and under the covers. Miss Baby wil come and sleep on my hip. I can have up to 4 cats laying with me during the night. The funniest thing? They all sleep on my side of the bed! No one crosses the line over to where my husband sleeps :fust.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Leazie said:


> It is a kitty highway on my bed through out the night! It often starts out with Simba laying between my husband and I meowing if we stop rubbing his head. This will go on for about 10-15 minutes then he gets down.
> 
> Next it is Bob's turn to come up and insist on love. He makes biscuits and head buts me until he has had enough. He will then sleep down by my legs off and on during the night. Gracie is another who lays by my legs, or between them on the rare occasion that I sleep on my back.
> 
> Missy comes up and lays next to me with her head on the pillow and under the covers. Miss Baby wil come and sleep on my hip. I can have up to 4 cats laying with me during the night. The funniest thing? They all sleep on my side of the bed! No one crosses the line over to where my husband sleeps :fust.


Does he snore or have gas?


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Milky sleeps with us in our bed at night. When we don't bring him in ourselves, he will usually come in a few minutes after we switch off the lights. He knows when it's bed time! 

When he gets into bed, he likes to lie on my husband's chest for a while, before taking over my pillow, so I just put my head whever there's space. Sometimes he likes to drape himself over my head/neck/shoulders and sleeps like that until morning. He used to like sleeping between my husband's legs, but rarely does that anymore now.

Closer to morning time, he likes to squeeze in between us under the duvet with his little head on the pillow. I always think he's trying to be a human!! haha He'll sleep there until my alarm goes off then he walks on me to get to my phone and noses at it for a while as if to say stop that thing!! He's cute like that!

Then he doesn't get out of bed until I leave the room cos then he knows it's breakfast time!


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Ocicats love snuggling, so I've always got them all under the covers when the weather is cooler or on top of the sheets in the summer - either way they like to be near their people.


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

I wont deny, Pinky's before bed routine is stressful. We have to hide her favorite toy just so she'll stop playing, but somehow we wake up with stuffed mice and balls all over the bed anyways. She finds her toys and drags them to cuddle with us. -_- But that wand is in my drawer before I sleep. She's relentless with that thing. In fact, it used to have feathers and balls on strings and was a full wand, she has somehow tore every feather and ball off, and broke the plastic wand to the point where it barely resembles a wand toy. If it weren't for that toy nights would be much easier on us before bed. :3 But when I take it out of the drawer in the mornings she knows mommy is waking up. <3


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Aster sleeps under the bed and Cody sleeps on a blanket by the bed. Occasionally Cody will come up and sleep on me but it will only be for part of the night. I am jealous, I would love for them to sleep with us in bed!


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

littlesushi said:


> I am jealous, I would love for them to sleep with us in bed!


Do they have a favorite blanket? Pinky just kind of ended up adopting a blanket which makes her more prone to sleep with us. :luv


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

cooncatbob said:


> Does he snore or have gas?


Sshhh, he does both. Actually I think it is because he used to push them away in his sleep (he does the same to me) so they just learned that I am a safe haven in the covers.


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Lol snore or have gas, must have missed that one


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Both of mine sleep in with us. Mitzi likes to be as close to me as possible- on my pillow, being my little spoon, across my neck. Her favourite is laying like human with her head on my pillow- she'll trill until I make her pillow out of my arm, then she'll drape her two front paws over my arm and curl up asleep.  Evie sleeps somewhere on the bed- she's an unpredictable one. When she wakes up she licks my face until I snuggle with her. 

When it's super cold, both girls join us under the duvet, it's so sweet.


----------



## Mazz (Feb 11, 2012)

Our 3 month ragdoll X kitten loves to nap with me in the daytime. (I'm 7 mths pregnant and I've been sleeping a lot during the day). Princess kitty Softpaws (my 5yo daughter named her!) comes searching for me if I "go missing" and jumps on the bed and joins me, she drapes herself over my big belly or snuggles between me and the body pillow, and she doesn't move until I get up, even if it's for several hours. My partner is allergic and won't let her sleep with us during the night and he said he doesn't want her in the bedroom while he's at work. When I notice his allergy playing up I'll stop letting her sneak catnaps with me, but he hasn't had any allergy symptoms so far...

If I roll away from her to get more comfortable she will snuggle closer or reach a paw out to touch me, it's so cute.  

My old ex-feral kitty Bella used to love LOVE sleeping with me. But she would drive me bonkers grooming herself while I tried to sleep... she bathed herself really loudly, sometimes she snorted. :/


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

We do and we don't  The 3 indoor only guys sleep downstairs, they have 3 rooms at night. The reason for this is that They're quite young (all under 2) would definitely keep us awake. Timmy especially is VERY interested in anything that moves under a blanket so will pounce almost constantly as I'm a fidgety sleeper. Timmy also seems to have trouble figuring out where to sleep at night, he doesn't sleep on the bed with us, he doesn't go to his own bed, he just kind of wanders. 
Our indoor/outdoor/ex-feral girl does sleep with us, she's brilliant. She'll lie on myself of OH until we fall asleep then she'll move down and sleep between our feet. 

Gordon, our middle baby, will be 2 in June and I'm sure he'd do well being with us at night, he's a lot less boisterous than Pixie and Timmy and enjoys coddles a lot more but my OH thinks that separating him from them at night would cause a rift, does anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

asrowley said:


> Do they have a favorite blanket? Pinky just kind of ended up adopting a blanket which makes her more prone to sleep with us. :luv


ooh that's a good suggestion. cody has claimed a couple blankets around the house, one on the couch and one on the floor by my bed (where he sleeps). aster is less interested in blankets but she likes sitting on my hubby's laptop bag. i'll try putting cody's blanket on the bed and see what happens


----------



## MzWiz0915 (Jan 31, 2012)

I sleep with my girls, even though I'm allergic!! Their love and trust is so worth the inconvenience of hives or a runny nose


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

My bed is a cat haven. Pepper and Jack sleep beside my OH and me,usually under the covers. Gypsy has taken to sleeping sprawled on top of us since she outgrew my pillow. its funny waking up at night to loud purring to find her on her back, belly up front feet stretched over her head and back legs stretched way out, between my OH and me in a blanket sling. Archie sleeps with my daughter and Patches sleeps with my son. of course the dogs have their own bed.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

They all sleep with us. Trying to get out of bed in the middle of the night tho is problematic. A sleeping cat gains weight; a lot of weight. It is like trying to move furry jello.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Layla USED to sleep with me before she turned into a big bratty independent teenager. 

I can't WAIT until she can get a job.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Layla0710 said:


> Layla USED to sleep with me before she turned into a big bratty independent teenager.
> 
> I can't WAIT until she can get a job.


don't hold your breath:???:


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

bkitty said:


> They all sleep with us. Trying to get out of bed in the middle of the night tho is problematic. A sleeping cat gains weight; a lot of weight. It is like trying to move furry jello.


i dont know why but "furry jello" made me lol


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

My parents have my two cats back home, I asked them about the cats sleeping and mom said Bitsy (my chocolate Siamese) loves to snuggle between her and my dad while Gata (My Old Kitty) Loves sprawling across both their legs. 

Gata got the legs thing from sleeping with me, she found out that if she lays on my legs I'm less prone to kicking.


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

They're my comfort blankets. My tabby especially, he kneads on me then plonks himself down right by my torso on the bed, sometimes completely on my chest but that annoys me after a while. My black cat comes and goes much more, he sleeps with me sometimes but is more touchy so doesn't always want to be squashed. Lol. I usually wake up and they're both by my feet at that point, in a semi cat pile. :heart


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

shan841 said:


> i dont know why but "furry jello" made me lol


 
haha me too. It's annoying when they're sleeping on my phone and it's like moving a rock to get at it.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Star is my sleeping buddy. Though lately, he's been alternating between the beds I made for him and Momo and snuggling behind my legs or against my stomach. Momo will sleep next to Star on the beds I made, but only if I bring her to them. Depending on her mood, she'll either start kneading the bed, or go back to sleeping on the cable box.

Midnight sleeps with my ex-husband and Lucky will either sleep with my daughter, when she lets him in her room, or, if she doesn't let him in, he'll sleep outside her door.


----------



## heavyharmonies (Jul 20, 2009)

My experience with cats and "under the covers" over the course of my lifetime is that the majority of cats don't like it for extended periods of time. It's usually if they're exploring (burrowing) or playing, or for a few minutes. My dearly departed Sadie used to occasionally crawl under the covers and use me as a pincushion, purring and kneading furiously. OWITCH!

Over the last 2 weeks though, my baby Tweetie has been driving me nuts. He absolutely HAS to come under the covers and snuggle with me... right up against my body with his head on my arm as a pillow... drooling and purring. It's not a short-term thing either. He'll stay there until he drifts off to sleep. He'd stay there all night if I allowed him.

If I don't let him under the covers, he sits by my head huffing and puffing, and if I ignore him, he'll start talking... LOUDLY.

Once I let him under the covers, he's all sweetness.

The problem is that I'm deathly afraid of rolling over on him (I'm not a small guy). So I lie there for a few hours and let him get his snuggles on, and then I let him out of the room and close the door so I can at least get a few hours of sleep. It's killing my sleep.

This will take a bit of getting used to...

P.S. You know how bizarre it looks when a cat starts dreaming in deep sleep, and their paws and nose twitch (I wonder if we do that when we dream)? Well, it feels very odd when the sleeping, twitching ball of fur is right up against you.


----------



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

I allow my cat to sleep with me in my bed. He also makes an amazing alarm clock. When that alarm goes off he makes sure I am awake to fill his food bowl. I would like to think that I've trained him well.


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

What a crowded bed! I kind of know how that feels, I'm not chunky myself but my fiance is 6'2" and very broad chested, so him, me and pinky is crowded enough. I can't imagine four cats


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Between the three dogs in my bed and Miss M's psycho kitty tendencies, she sleeps solo.


----------



## PaigeGwenn (Feb 26, 2012)

I love sleeping with my cats! Especially When I am home alone! I often find the boys in here cuddled up with us, taking up most of the bed! Its so cute! Ninja likes to come in and lay on me when I am awake.. she doesn't want to be pet or talked to, she just want to cuddle!


----------



## Kjs (Feb 22, 2012)

They sleep with me. All 3 of ten have their own pillows spaced around the bed. The dogs sleep on the floor at the foot of the bed. Occasionally in winter the dogs are allowed to have the bed for the night and then the kitties snuggle up into their cat beds which are warmer anyway.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

No. Peggy sleeps in the kitchen. She wakes me up too often.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

Although I would love to sleep with my cat Orry, we don't because he doesn't stay asleep. When he was a kitten he would stay in bed the entire night with us. Not anymore. Within 30 minutes of us falling asleep, he's walking all over us, purring away, patting our faces and wanting us to get up. So now he gets put into our home office which is really Orry's room because it has more cat furniture than human furniture. We leave the shades open so in the mornings he can view the birds in the birdbath and at the feeders. He loves watching them. Sometimes when he's really tired out from playing with my husband, he puts himself to bed. 
Lucy:blackcat


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Mia and Fay sleep with me. BUddy (formerly named Buddy) wants to but Fay won't let him in yet. 

When I say "Beddy Time" Mia fly by me down the hall and into bed. Fay gets there withing 5 minutes.

Mia spends some time either between my legs if I'm on my back or sunggled up behind my legs if I'm on my side. After a while she joins Fay in one of the "Quiet Time" beds that ae in my bed and they mutually groom for a while. Fay spends the night in one of the QT beds. Mia moves back and forth. I get woken up occasionally by Mia purring and demanding pets. That's fine with me. It's bonding.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

This is a cute thread.

So.. When I first got Apollo, he would sleep on the opposite side of me at the foot of my bed. Somewhere in between then and now he's started sleeping RIGHT in between my legs, between my feet or my knees. I wasn't used to sleeping on my back until he started sleeping there. It's cute, his purring vibrates my whole bed and it's like a little foot massage lol. 

First thing in the mornings (usually between 3 and 5, depending on how early he went to bed for the night,) he crawls on my chest and kneads, usually licking or chewing on my hair and purring in my face. I've learned to get up immediately to lock him out of my room until I wake up - otherwise he will start destroying stuff to wake me up for food. 

I really wish he'd actually snuggle with me like he did when he was a baby!


----------



## kittylion (Feb 24, 2012)

Ruby sometimes sleeps with me but usually I go to bed early and the ladz are still up, so she stays downstairs in the hope that someone may feed her some more (they won't).

When they eventually hit the sack she sometimes comes upstairs and sleeps towards the end of my bed and wakes me up with huge purrs at any time between 4 and 6.

Unfortunately the other night she didn't come up because someone shut her in the garage by mistake - horrors!!:cat


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

I used to have a Siamese that liked to sleep under the covers under my knees (I read quite often in bed with my knees drawn up). The first time my (now ex-) husband tried to get into bed, she came boiling out from under my knees and attacked him. Drove him right off the bed. She was a terror all right (thought it was funny then .. and hilarious to this day!).


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I love waking up in the morning to my cats all snuggled up around me or on me on the bed. I start my day in a better mood. I miss them when they aren't there. They help me sleep. Unless I'm sick, like I am right now. I kept waking up with trouble breathing, only to find a couple of 10 pound cats on my chest....no wonder.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

We have to keep the door close at night... well my bf always wants to give them "a chance" but everytime we try and get them to sleep in bed with us they end up wrestling on my face in the middle of the night or trying to attack my feet all night. I'm a light sleeper so I can't sleep when they are in the room... bf is a heavy sleep but of course they only bug me and not him lol. I'm hoping once they are a bit older and less playful they will actually sleep on bed with us.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

During the week, only Egypt sleeps with me. She will start out cuddling on my chest and then move between my feet.

During the weekends, there are at least 2 cats on my bed. If I nap on the couch, then there are sometimes 4 cats cuddling with me


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I do! Never had a cat that didn't want to cuddle. The dog when she's over sleeps at the end of the bed too, on command... it's hilarious when I tell her to "go on" to the end of the bed when she's already there. She goes in a circle and lays back down...

Blacky is there almost every night, on my legs on between them, which makes it difficult to move around but I don't mind much at all... even when my spine starts to hurt. She often follows me to bed so as soon as I get in bed she won't even wait for me to settle down! She's standing on me while I'm trying to move into the bed and get comfy, she's so impatient to snuggle. She walks around my chest and butts her head against mine and rubs her nose on my face and then snuggles in for the night. She protests when I get up in the morning, I'm the one to wake her up! She's never been really playful so waking up to her running around the room or attacking my feet doesn't happen. Occasionally she does wake me up in the middle of the night because I'll be lying on my side when she comes in from outside and she'll be trying to figure out how to maneuver me to the right position... by walking all over and around me. I just think it's cute. A few nights ago I walked in my room and she was on my pillow so I lay in bed with her sleeping around my head for awhile.

Blaze used to sleep on my bed sometimes when I'd let him, he loves lying on me and getting under the covers too (Blacky doesn't like going under covers, shows an interest but backs out once they're on her) ... unfortunately I only let him sleep on me when I'm watching TV downstairs. Blacky doesn't like him so I don't want his scent on the bed and he'd pee on the bed, which he's done more than once while I'm in it...

Here's the most recent pictures of the kitties in bed:

Blacky (taken last night... the huge lump in the bed are pillows):









Blaze (taken yesterday afternoon; he's watching the snow falling outside):


----------



## Rissa (Aug 1, 2010)

Apollo rarely sleeps with hubby and I, Hermes usually sleeps on hubby's legs, and Artemis has lately taken up sleeping right next to my head, which I love because she's a loud and constant purrer and it's very soothing. But as far as I can tell, it isn't until the middle of the night that any of them join us. I wake up often in the night and always seems to find a cat near me. Of course, when it gets to around 6:30 or 7:00 Hermes moves from my husband over to me (I'm the morning feeder) and sleeps on me, meows in my face, and sometimes puts a paw on my mouth. At the same time, I usually have Artemis licking and nibbling lightly on my fingers. It sounds crazy, but it's actually kind of a nice way to wake up. Of course, I'll ignore them until my alarm goes off at 7:30 and they'll all immediately race to the other room to be fed. They know what's up.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I usually have a late-afternoon rest before dinner, and usually one or both of my cats will snuggle in bed with me. But for the night neither of them since they were kittens have slept with me. I'm a light sleeper and find it too disruptive, so my two have always sleep in our Rec Room in the basement. They get fed their evening meal just before I got to bed. It's their routine and they're used to it.


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

I've started to notice if I"m not in bed by 2AM Pinky gets REALLY mad at me and meows really loud until I follow her into the room. This morning she bugged the dog snot out of me, she woke up way before me and was opening the closet doors (They slide) and tearing all through the place, meanwhile Ransome is OUT COLD next to me like nothing is happening. Talk about a bad Saturday Morning (Saturday meaning Tuesday in normal time. I am off of work Tuesdays and Wednesdays)


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

We usually have all three cats in the bed with us. They're not always all there when we get in but are there in the morning. Sammy goes between hubby and I, he'll knead and 'kiss' and dribble all over our faces! He'll sometimes sleep on top of one of us, otherwise he'll sleep as close to us as possible. Meeka sleeps at my feet pretty much every night. In winter though, she'll often get under the blankets with us. Jett's still pretty new but he's looking to be very much like Samson.. Very smoochy. He's not at the stage where he's all over us but he does like to be touching one of us. Some mornings we'll wake up to the humans on one side of the bed and all the cats on the other side, taking up almost more space than us. I love a good kitty snuggle, especially on lazy winter sleep in mornings.


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

love.my.cats said:


> I love a good kitty snuggle, especially on lazy winter sleep in mornings.


 Me too!!!


----------



## cdj1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

When I first got Alex he wan't going to be allowed to sleep on the bed. Alex had a different opinion. 9 years later and he still sleeps on his corner of the bed.


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

I find it hard to sleep without at least three cats in the bed. My husband doesn't like a lot of cats in bed though so on the especially snuggly nights he elects to sleep on the sofa. Because kicking the cats out and shutting the bedroom door just isn't gonna happen, KWIM?


----------



## jamie.lynne (Feb 2, 2012)

Our family cat, Callie, was always afraid of both my and my brother's rooms for some reason -- and after we got new furniture, she was terrified of stepping over either threshold! Sometimes she would come 'visit' me by just sitting outside my door. If I picked her up and set her on the bed, she'd bolt out! 

She was fine with sleeping in my parents' room, but I think that was just so she could wake my mom up in the morning for breakfast  My favorite was finding my dad watching tv in bed with Callie asleep on his feet. When we first got pets, dad tried to act aloof about them, but Callie definitely melted him!


----------



## jamie.lynne (Feb 2, 2012)

I also have a funny memory from when she was a kitten: even then, she was hesitant about coming in my room. But one night I woke up because something tiny and furry was on my chest, staring in my face. I asked Callie what was wrong, and she BIT MY NOSE and ran out of the room! Still bewilders me to this day what she could have been thinking. Maybe it scared her when I woke up? Hahaha!


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Lol porr Callie. Skittish little cat. Thanks for those stories


----------



## Shuyun1980 (Feb 28, 2012)

Only just recently i have a 5week old kitten, but no he doesnt sellps in the bed with me~

Reason #
1: My mom thinks cats are dirty, she'll give me **** if she sees the kitten in bed and says that the kitten's paws has touched his own poo poo and pee pee...not hygenic~
2: My queen size bed has me, my wife and my 2 kids 3yrs and 18months respectively in it...we r a little short on space~
3: My kitten has really sharp claws (vet says too young do not cut for him yet) and he hasnt really learnt not to claw ppl yet...


----------



## Violetzephyr (Feb 26, 2012)

asrowley said:


> So I'm getting the idea a lot of people don't sleep with their cats. So I'm up for a poll. Who sleeps with their fluffies and who doesn't and why?
> 
> I sleep with my cats. I love the company of a warm cat against my legs while I'm asleep. I love waking up to a cat in my face meowing (though in the moment I'm like GET AWAY PINKY I HAVE FIVE MORE MINUTES!)
> 
> ...


I loved sleeping with Hanx when we first adopted him. Then he started waking me up at 5am :-( then we realized he had fleas and kept him out of our bedroom permanently. 

The weird thing is, he's not a very good sleeper in bed. He goes back and forth from my boyfriend to me, sleeps on our heads, our feet, and generally moved around all the time. If I nap with him on the couch he's a perfect snuggler  so I sleep with him during naps, but not overnight.


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Violetzephyr said:


> The weird thing is, he's not a very good sleeper in bed. He goes back and forth from my boyfriend to me, sleeps on our heads, our feet, and generally moved around all the time.


Pinky kind of does that, but she mostly sleeps on her blanket. If she starts moving around I just move her back over to her blanket and we go back to sleep. I'm kind of mad she stole my favorite blanket though! What a meanie! :mrgreen:


----------



## Meredith (Dec 28, 2010)

I didn't realise we had a choice?? :lol:

Enzo sleeps above our heads, under our arms, on our stomach, on our legs... wherever he wants to really!


----------



## KTyne (Feb 24, 2012)

I would love it to let my cat Peata sleep with us but alas, no cats in our bedroom for now.
If we let Peata in, that would mean we'd have to leave the door open at night, which would mean that Freya could get in too.
The bad thing about Freya being in bed with us at night? She attacks anything that moves!!!! Whether that be your feet while you're shifting in your sleep, or your hand, or your face......
You get the point.
So until Freya outgrows that habit no kitties in bed with us.


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Awww Freya is a little jumper! I'm actually surprised this thread has gotten so popular!


----------



## Violetzephyr (Feb 26, 2012)

I fell asleep on the couch last night on accident and got so many kitty snuggles! Hanx is so well behaved sleeping on the couch vs. our bed! He purred on my chest, my legs, my shoulders... anywhere he could fit


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't let Niles in the bed, or even in my bedroom at night. Mostly because I'm a terrible sleeper and he'd keep me up, not to mention wake me up super early, but also because of allergies. During the day he is only allowed on my bed if he stays on a folded throw blanket, and he's pretty good about that (helps that I use his favorite blanket!).

Sometimes I'll sleep on the couch in the living room, and then he sleeps with me.


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Hepburn, I love your Avatar. <3 Beautiful.

Allergies would keep me from having a cat in bed too, but my allergies to cats is almost nonexistent anymore. Thank goodness!~


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

UPDATE - As of last Wednesday when both Timmy and Pixie had a pukey night we have moved to snuggles at night and I#m amazed at how well behaved the guys are


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Sweet! Not about the pukeys but the snuggles are a good thing!


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i was complaining about how are kitties don't sleep with us, well they must lurk this forum cause in the past week they've been jumping into bed with us right after we turn out the light.  squee!


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Awww! Yay for you! maybe Pinky has been sneaking around telling cats to snuggle


----------



## JdS (Mar 12, 2012)

I sleep with Halle Berry and Michelle Pfeiffer.










They both snore and drool in their sleep.


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Big amounts of freaking squee from me! They are too cute!


----------



## catcrazy4ever (Aug 6, 2009)

We have an open door policy so it’s for them to decide. We’re glad to have a king bed so there’s space for all of us. M used to sometimes sleep under the covers between my legs, but then Splash would pounce on him, startling him into digging his claws into my legs. We used to nickname Splash “middle” as she always wanted to sleep in the middle between us. I can’t say I minded that M switched to the top of the duvet and the bottom of the bed. Sometimes he just sleeps in the leather office chair - his fav. place. Tiggy sometimes sleeps on the bed, but almost always wakes my hubby up early by walking over him and giving him kisses. I am lucky to have him bestow any attention on me. Mind you, he kisses on the lips with a very raspy tongue. Quite something to wake up to. Then there’s Scribbles. We say “bed time” and he beats us there. He’ll lay right in the middle, then usually head under the covers. For awhile now he’s been sleeping between my legs... until he gets too warm and comes up and flops with his head on the pillow. He’s the last one out of bed in the mornings. He loves to sleep in. Such a snuggle puss. He also loves to be held, carried and zipped into a hoody.


----------



## catm3 (Dec 7, 2011)

I still let him sleep on the bed and ignore the fact that his butt is firmly planted on my sheets every time he "sits up".


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

I love all the snuggle stories!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

If Chiquita hears me get up at night to use the bathroom she jumps on the bed and wants to snuggle, I raise the blanket and she crawls underneath and lays against my chest purring like crazy.
Unfortunately she's a fidgeter so after about 5 minutes she wants out I raise the blanket and she goes back out.


----------

